# You Tube haunt question



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Does anyone remember seeing a post with a youtube link for a haunted campsite at Ft. Wilderness in Disney?

I wanted to show it to hubby, it looks like our friend's campsite, they do Halloween there every year.

I thought I'd added it to my favorites but can't find it. It might be on our pc which is in the shop. 

Any and all help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This one?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Yeah!
Thanks Sickie! I owe you a cold one next weekend at Ironstock!

Yep, that is our friend's campsite alright! We helped them set it up in '05 and it was surrounded by stretch web up into the trees. Looks like they got the same site. It was perfect for haunting, that is for sure.

I wish the film was a little clearer, he has some pretty sweet props.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anytime, my friend. If only it took about as long to build props as it did to find that for ya, I'd be done already for Hallows Eve!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

The yard would be piled two stories deep with props!


----------

